# HipoGTR....the final Journey



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well chaps, a little update for you all on the HipoGTR. :smokin:

It has yet to arrive in the UK however.....

The object of the club is to share, maintain & develop the GT-R. I think that this car shows what you can do with some of the “older” RB GTRs.

Judging by the many PM’s asking when it will arrive? & “if you ever sell it, please let me know” I thought I would update for you all.

Firstly, no the car wont ever be for sale. I have been entrusted with this legend from Gio and I appreciate it, more than what I can express on here.:bowdown1:


However, it seems odd, as the last time I saw this car, was at DPA, on a very cold evening post TAS, during my last visit to Japan. I just stood in amazement looking at this 34 dreaming of creating something similar from my existing 34.

I do hope to share the workmanship at some of the up coming shows in middle of 2011,

The work undertaken on this GT-R is second to none. For those who have spoken to Gio and seen the car up close, you will understand. For those who haven’t. 

To build a car of this quality takes a lot of time, dedication & the right attitude. I have always found Gio, very understated in the car he has created, and I feel extremely lucky and humble to have such a 34. 

Having looked through the service history, it’s amazing. Everything is documented.

From the exact time (Japanese efficiency) to when the Robson interior was installed to the rebuild, to the service intervals. 


In order to ship this car with 100% safely, a container was sourced, and the Japanese Newera team, arranged for all the export papers and safe storage out of Japan.

(This is what we did with RobbieJ’s R35)

This is a much more expensive shipping option (around 7-8 times more expensive than a RoRo option), however I couldn’t risk anything on this car, so it was the only way.

There are very few (if any) companies that can obtain these types of pictures of the car being safely placed into is home for the next 6 weeks. 

Mostly because, it takes time to do, & the Japanese guys who had the task of doing this, dont really take pictures of their work.

However the Japanese Newrea team knew how special this car was, and they kindly agreed to get the pictures to forward on to share.

tight ramp onto the container...











Not right to the end...











Careful with those TE37s...







































Strapping it down....































complete and ready...












The car is then ready for export to its new owner.

Just the very long wait now for the car so 2011 will be an interesting year for me.


I wish to extend my thanks to Gio, the Newera Japan team and special thanks to Ron at RK for all his efforts in the future...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff, but they could at least have given the car a wash and some waxing . .lol


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Once again congrats on the new purchase mate. 

Looking forward to seeing it when its in the UK.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Great stuff, but they could at least have given the car a wash and some waxing . .lol


No proper car wash facilities in a container terminal, lol. Would have done more harm than good cleaning special paint without the right equipment 

Matty should be united with this car in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes make sure no one touches this in anyway in an effort to clean the car. Will just mar the paintwork.. Better to leave it dusty and give it a proper clean when with matty.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

well in m8 the car looks amazing nice to see it getting looked after when there loading it, 

when they going to put all the cotton wool around it as we dont want any marks on it lol 

cany wait to see more pics of this beast and once again bro congrats on this purchase hope transport all goes well


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Is the facemask for the guys protection from pollution, or was that so his breath wouldnt hit the car?!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

IrishGTR said:


> Is the facemask for the guys protection from pollution, or was that so his breath wouldnt hit the car?!


Thanks for the comments guys

Kadir - ive stocked up on fairy liquid for its first wash :chuckle:

IrishGTR - no that chap lives in the container has been sent to project it on its journey

no doubt he will still be in there :smokin:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Kadir - ive stocked up on fairy liquid for its first wash :chuckle:


Fairy liquid!? LOL.. That will turn the custom paint into another custom finish!! 

And as for the Tenant in the Container. I hope he has on board a private restroom for when nature calls or those fumes that he will no doubt expel will find their way into Gio's cabin! :chuckle:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

your just showing off now matt aint ya lol!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

play nicely trev or that carbon item wont be sent to the postoffice ;-) lol


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

trevbwhite said:


> your just showing off now matt aint ya lol!


Who wouldn't lol

Good purchase Matty, good luck


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Fantastic Matt, you must be very proud. A dream come true.

O by the way first dips on the interior if you decide to break her :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:  

Sorry i couldnt resist......


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

IrishGTR said:


> Is the facemask for the guys protection from pollution, or was that so his breath wouldnt hit the car?!


I expect it's the smell from the previous container cargo of end of shelf life unagi 

Nice wheels Matty, look forward to seeing you in my rear view on the A12.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Amazing car this was my screensaver prior to me getting my r34. What prevents the car from moving from side to side when the container is lifted? Just looks pretty close to the side walls....or is there a spirit level fitted on top!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope you get this in tip top condition mate. 
My only critisism, would be; no use of soft strap covers, but its not the end of the world.

Remember me please, as id love to take a proper look at this. Its the very small things that you dont notice first time round, that make the biggest differences.
Cheers 
James


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

looking good.
when i work in the uk, i deliver those containers and there loads when they arrive in the uk, i do hope i get this one


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Amazing car, and i LOVE the color! Would like to have the code :runaway:

But one thing, is how they strapped the car, through the wheels, wont that rub the paint off the wheels? If it moves a bit during shipping? 

I know it happened to a friends car, strapped it through the wheels, and when we took it off the trailer there were marks on the wheels.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi guys, thanks for the replies and encouragement 

Regarding the securing of the car.

There is padding on the inside of the wheel, around the chains. the car wont move, or the wheels get damaged

the floor of the container is wood, and the small wooden blocks you see by the wheels are nailed into the floor to prevent it moving at all.

There are other fixings (the pictures dont show) in order to keep it moving anywhere.

So long as they have still included 

The keys
& that actual car

il be ok lol



Paint code - thats a no go lol


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

then it arrives in the uk and get stone chipped to hell....you want some tissue ...


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

ah its gona be sweet man!
i will be over to c it when it arrives!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Gonna be a long three weeks ... 

Fantastic looking car. Absolutely pristine.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

neilstafford said:


> looking good.
> when i work in the uk, i deliver those containers and there loads when they arrive in the uk, i do hope i get this one




Well if you do, I've got 5 grand here for you to go and have a nice long lunch break 













:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im collecting it direct from the port

staff under strict instructions not to undo the container / break the seal, until im there 

;-)


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

matty32 said:


> im collecting it direct from the port
> 
> staff under strict instructions not to undo the container / break the seal, until im there
> 
> ;-)



:runaway:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Too right!
when are you expecting to have it legal over here?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

April time really


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Roll-on April then!


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

ah ok i didn't spot the nails in the wooden blocks.. look forward to seeing this next year.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

d-a-m-n-! 

Never seen a lowered r34 spoiler??


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Well if you do, I've got 5 grand here for you to go and have a nice long lunch break
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm much cheaper than that:chuckle:
just give me a fiver for a kfc, done deal.
i have friends in customs, and a nice set of bolt cutters in the lorry:chuckle:


----------



## herohonda (Jul 4, 2010)

matty32 said:


> im collecting it direct from the port
> 
> staff under strict instructions not to undo the container / break the seal, until im there
> 
> ;-)


That is so cool!!! Lucky guy:thumbsup:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

nice one Matty,:bowdown1: i see its got the same problem as mine ,rust of the brake rotors embedding its way into thous nice TE37,s.thats the only down side from good brake pads:wavey:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Matty
Please dont forget me! Im really looking forward to getting a proper look over this!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nismoman said:


> nice one Matty,:bowdown1: i see its got the same problem as mine ,rust of the brake rotors embedding its way into thous nice TE37,s.thats the only down side from good brake pads:wavey:


No rust there buddy

TE37s been clear coated on top of the special finish :smokin:


----------

